
How accurate beats fast - A lesson from Whitney Houston - marvinrmvista
http://marvinvista.tumblr.com/post/17463448493/how-accurate-beats-fast-a-lesson-from-whitney-houston
======
petercooper
Kudos, sir. I've been watching /newest get Houston stories that all get
flagged and killed and you've come up with a twist that might just be able to
make the front page :-)

